# Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht



## lacn (2. März 2017)

*Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Liebe Community,

nachdem der RyZen-Launch jetzt durch ist, ist meine Entscheidung gefallen: Ich bleibe beim intel i7-7700K. Aber der Reihe nach:

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2000€ aufwärts, eine genaue Grenze gibt es nicht.

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

Nein, sonst wird nichts gebraucht.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Ja

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

Ja, und zwar die bisher bereits erworbenen Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass schwarz
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
SSD System: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250 GB
SSD Gaming: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB
OS	Microsoft: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

Zwei Monitore, ein Dell U2515H und ein U2414H werden betrieben.

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Der PC wird ausschließlich zum Gaming genützt.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

Ist bereits alles mit den schon gekauften Teilen (s.o.) erledigt.

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Nein, Übertaktung wird keine stattfinden.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Ein optisches Laufwerk bräuchte ich wohl noch, zur Sicherheit. Zum Design hätte ich allerdings schon Wünsche, dazu aber unten mehr.


Kommen wir nun zu den noch fehlenden Komponenten, das wären CPU, Grafik, RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter. Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich gerne auf die neue GTX 1080Ti setzen, die es zum Start (der PC sollte bis Ende März fertig sein) ja nur in der Founders Edition gibt, auf der die vorherrschenden Farben ja schwarz und silber sind. Daher würde ich auch gerne den Rest des Systems in schwarz/weiß/silber halten.

Könnt ihr auf Basis dessen RAM (insgesamt 32 GB), ein gutes Mainboard und einen passenden, nicht zu schwer zu montierenden Lüfter empfehlen?

Ich fasse also zusammen:

CPU: i7-7700K
GPU: GTX 1080Ti Founders Edition:
Mainboard (Farbschema schwarz/weiß/silber): ? (Chipsatz Z270)
RAM (Farbschema schwarz/weiß/silber): ?
Lüfter (Farbschema schwarz/weiß/silber): ?

Wenn euch natürlich andere Designoptionen einfallen, die hier ebenfalls funktionieren, bin ich auch dankbar.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

PS: Weitere offene Fragen, die ich habe:

- Kann man vor dem Launch der 1080Ti davon ausgehen, dass sie gut werden wird oder sollte man hier ebenfalls Tests abwarten?
- Könnt ihr mir auch noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter empfehlen, die in mein Gehäuse passen und eventuell auch LEDs haben um das Farbschema zu unterstreichen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

1 Intel Core i7-7700K, 4x 4.20GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80677I77700K)
1 Corsair Vengeance LED weiß DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMU32GX4M2C3000C15)
1 MSI Z270 Krait Gaming (7A59-001R)
1 Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
0 Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz

So in die Richtung könnte man deinen Design-Wunsch umsetzen. Beim CPU-Kühler musst mal gucken, was dir mehr zusagt ^^ 
Zur GPU: Ja, sie wird sehr gut sein...ich würde allerdings auf ein Custom-Modell warten. Da hast du mehr von 

Was für Gehäuselüfter möchtest du noch? Möchtest du die bisher verbauten ergänzen oder möchtest du die jetzigen austauschen?


----------



## RtZk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> nachdem der RyZen-Launch jetzt durch ist, ist meine Entscheidung gefallen: Ich bleibe beim intel i7-7700K. Aber der Reihe nach:
> 
> ...



Ja man kann definitiv davon ausgehen, dass die 1080ti mindestens Titan X Pascal Leistung erreichen wird. Aber die Founders Edition solltest du nicht nehmen, da der Kühler miserabel ist.


----------



## Kassierer (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Hallo Iacn,
1. Ich würde bezüglich der 1080Ti noch etwas warten. Die Founders Edition ist sehr laut. Würde auf die ersten Custom Designs warten.
2. Habe mal dieses MB rausgesucht, passt zu deinem Schema: ASRock Z270 Pro4 Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel
3. Beim RAM wird meistens dieser genommen, sehr schlicht, aber gut: 8636229 - 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200
4. Bezüglich CPU Kühler, finde ich es bei Gehäusen mit Sichtfenster immer ganz schön eine Kompakt WaKü zu verbauen, wie diese hier: be quiet! Silent Loop 280
Wenn du auf LED Zeugs stehst ist diese Optisch sehr schön: NZXT Kraken X62 Komplett-Wasserkühlung


----------



## lacn (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> 1 Intel Core i7-7700K, 4x 4.20GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80677I77700K)
> 1 Corsair Vengeance LED weiß DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMU32GX4M2C3000C15)
> 1 MSI Z270 Krait Gaming (7A59-001R)
> 1 Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
> ...



Danke vielmals für deine Antwort! Grundsätzlich würde ich vermutlich die vorhandenen Kühler drinnenlassen und die leeren Plätze auffüllen, außer es gibt sensationelle Lüfter, die mein Design genau ergänzen, dann kann man sie auch gerne tauschen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja man kann definitiv davon ausgehen, dass die 1080ti mindestens Titan X Pascal Leistung erreichen wird. Aber die Founders Edition solltest du nicht nehmen, da der Kühler miserabel ist.



Das 'Problem' ist, dass mir die Founders Edition einerseits optisch sehr gut gefällt und ich andererseits auch die Sorge habe, dass die Customs nicht mehr rechtzeitig vor Ende März released werden. 

Reicht eigentlich mein Netzteil überhaupt für meinen i7 7700K und die 1080Ti?



Kassierer schrieb:


> Hallo Iacn,
> 1. Ich würde bezüglich der 1080Ti noch etwas warten. Die Founders Edition ist sehr laut. Würde auf die ersten Custom Designs warten.
> 2. Habe mal dieses MB rausgesucht, passt zu deinem Schema: ASRock Z270 Pro4 Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel
> 3. Beim RAM wird meistens dieser genommen, sehr schlicht, aber gut: 8636229 - 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200
> ...



Danke vielmals auch für deinen Input! Bzgl. der Founders Edition stehen meine 'Probleme' schon im obigen Zitat.

Was MB und RAM betrifft:

Als MB gefällt mir das von Kassierer (AsRock) optisch besser, den RAM finde ich aber bei Einwegkartoffel ziemlich toll.

Spricht etwas dagegen die Kombi AsRock/Corsair Vengeance zu nehmen? Ist das MSI besser? Wäre der G-Skill empfehlenswerter? 

Danke für eure tolle Hilfe!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

1. Ja, dein Netzteil reicht (solange du nur eine GPU hast) 
2. Wenn du die FE nimmst, beschwer dich nicht einen Monat später, dass es GPUs gibt, die schneller und (deutlich) leiser sind, als deine 
3. Das Asrock-Board kannst du ohne Bedenken nehmen und RAM drauf stecken, wie du lustig bist  Hatte das MSI Board gewählt, da es zum einen farblich passt und zum anderen es gerade eine Cashback-Aktion gibt - das Pro4 bleibt aber günstiger ^^ Den Corsair RAM hab ich selbst in einem meiner Rechner (16 GB mit blauer Beleuchtung) und den G.Skill hab ich zwei Mal bei Freunden verbaut - bisher keine Probleme


----------



## lacn (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> 1. Ja, dein Netzteil reicht (solange du nur eine GPU hast)
> 2. Wenn du die FE nimmst, beschwer dich nicht einen Monat später, dass es GPUs gibt, die schneller und (deutlich) leiser sind, als deine
> 3. Das Asrock-Board kannst du ohne Bedenken nehmen und RAM drauf stecken, wie du lustig bist  Hatte das MSI Board gewählt, da es zum einen farblich passt und zum anderen es gerade eine Cashback-Aktion gibt - das Pro4 bleibt aber günstiger ^^ Den Corsair RAM hab ich selbst in einem meiner Rechner (16 GB mit blauer Beleuchtung) und den G.Skill hab ich zwei Mal bei Freunden verbaut - bisher keine Probleme



Vielen Dank für die Info, das ist ja schonmal gut, d.h. wir können ohne Probleme fixieren:

CPU: i7-7700K
MB: ASRock Z270 Pro4 Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LED weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMU32GX4M2C3000C15)

Nachdem ich mich da 0 auskenne. Fehlen mir beim AsRock irgendwelche Features, die man beim Gamen vermissen könnte? Ist der RAM schnell/performant/... genug für meine Vorhaben? Ich hatte sonst mit ASUS auch immer gute Erfahrungen, falls es da auch ein passendes MB gibt. Passt auch der Chipsatz Z270 oder gibt es da einen 'besseren'?

Offen bleiben also GPU und Lüfter. Ich kenne mich mit Wasserkühlungen überhaupt nicht aus und habe noch nie eine verbaut, insofern wäre mir ein Luftkühler fast 'sympathischer', aber wenn die Kompakt WaKüs leicht zu montieren und risikofrei zu betreiben sind, warum nicht?

Und wann ist denn ca. mit Custom 1080TIs zu rechnen? Ein bisschen warten kann ich sicher noch, ich freue mich nur schon riesig auf Mass Effect  Aber wenn es dem größeren Ganzen (d.h. dem besseren PC) dient, kann ich auch bis Mitte April warten. Reicht das?

Vielen, vielen Dank erneut, ihr seid wirklich eine große Hilfe!

Edit: Wie wäre es beispielsweise mit diesem Board: Asus ROG Strix Z270F Gaming Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail?


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Der Z270 ist der aktuellste.


----------



## lacn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Z270 ist der aktuellste.



Danke für den Tipp! D.h. Z270 ist der aktuellste und auch höchste Chipsatz dieser Generation?

Welches Mainboard soll ich denn nun am besten nehmen? Wie ist beispielsweise das Asus ROG Strix Z270F Gaming Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail im Vergleich zum AsRock?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ja, Z270 ist der am besten Ausgestattete Chipsatz der Kaby Lake-Generation. 

Das AsRock Extreme 4 oder das Fata1ty K4 reichen voll aus, sofern man keine großen Ansprüche hat. Ebenso ist das Prime A von Asus auch gut. 
Die ROG-Serie von Asus soll (laut Marketing) für "Gamer" sein. Im Klartext heißt das, es gibt beim Z270F optische Vorteile (LEDs, Hinzufügen von 3D gedruckten Elementen hinzuzufügen,...). 
Mehr Leistung wirst du damit aber nicht haben.


----------



## lacn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ja, Z270 ist der am besten Ausgestattete Chipsatz der Kaby Lake-Generation.
> 
> Das AsRock Extreme 4 oder das Fata1ty K4 reichen voll aus, sofern man keine großen Ansprüche hat. Ebenso ist das Prime A von Asus auch gut.
> Die ROG-Serie von Asus soll (laut Marketing) für "Gamer" sein. Im Klartext heißt das, es gibt beim Z270F optische Vorteile (LEDs, Hinzufügen von 3D gedruckten Elementen hinzuzufügen,...).
> Mehr Leistung wirst du damit aber nicht haben.



Alles klar, danke vielmals. Optisch würde mir das ASUS Board aber alleine mit den LEDs schon top gefallen, und so groß ist der Preisunterschied gerade nicht. D.h. wenn es mir quasi den Preis wert ist könnte ich auch zum ASUS greifen?

Passen denn die am Anfang vorgeschlagenen weißen Corsair RAM auch auf das MB?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Du kannst dir auch ein Asus kaufen. Optik kostet nun mal immer Aufpreis.
Und wenn du LEDs aufm RAM hast, ist ein Luftkühler fehl am Platz, da der den RAM bedeckt und du davon dann nichts mehr siehst.
Hier wäre ein Wasserkasten die bessere Wahl. Zwar teurer, aber eben Optik.


----------



## lacn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch ein Asus kaufen. Optik kostet nun mal immer Aufpreis.
> Und wenn du LEDs aufm RAM hast, ist ein Luftkühler fehl am Platz, da der den RAM bedeckt und du davon dann nichts mehr siehst.
> Hier wäre ein Wasserkasten die bessere Wahl. Zwar teurer, aber eben Optik.



Okay, da kommen wir jetzt in schwierige Bereiche, da ich eben absolut keine WaKü Erfahrung habe. Ist so eine Kompakt WaKü schwer zu montieren?  Ich habe da vor allem auch immer Sorge, da ja dann effektiv Wasser in meinem PC ist 

Alternativen gäbe es zwei: Den LED RAM nehmen und in Kauf nehmen, dass man die Lichter eben nicht ganz sieht oder anderen schwarz/weißen RAM ohne LED. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Nein, eine AiO-WaKü ist recht einfach zu montieren. Die ist ja schon befüllt, Wasser tritt i.d.R nicht aus. Wenn doch, ist das Teil defekt. 

LED-RAM würde ich lassen, lieber mit LEDs im Gehäuse oder ggf. des Boards arbeiten.


----------



## lacn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nein, eine AiO-WaKü ist recht einfach zu montieren. Die ist ja schon befüllt, Wasser tritt i.d.R nicht aus. Wenn doch, ist das Teil defekt.
> 
> LED-RAM würde ich lassen, lieber mit LEDs im Gehäuse oder ggf. des Boards arbeiten.



Alles klar und welchen RAM im Umfang von 32 GB würdest du mir dann passend zu meinem Board und meinem Farbschema empfehlen? Bzw. was spricht gegen die LEDs?

Wenn am RAM keine LEDs sind, kann ich ja auch einfach bei der Luftkühlung bleiben, oder?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

32GiB sehe ich momentan als noch nicht notwendig an. PCGH hatte das im Januar-heft getestet, 16GiB reichen momentan voll und ganz aus.
Man kann das natürlich gleich mit kaufen, dann hat mans. Aber RAM-Preise sind gerade auf einem extremen Hoch.

Schau nach Kits mit 2 Riegeln, 3000 oder 3200MHz. Dann kannst du einfach nach Optik und Preis schauen. Große Unterschiede gibt es nicht. 
Ich bin ein Fan von der G.Skill Trident-Serie, weil die echt gut aussehen und meistens sehr gut zu Übertakten sind. Aber das ist nur eine persönliche Präferenz.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> Alternativen gäbe es zwei: Den LED RAM nehmen und in Kauf nehmen, dass man die Lichter eben nicht ganz sieht oder anderen schwarz/weißen RAM ohne LED. Was meint ihr?



Also -- 
Ich hab ja schon ein paar LED RAM gesehen und überzeugt hat mich da keiner.
Schick sind die Trident. Wäre so meine Empfehlung, wenns unbedingt welche Mit LED sein sollen. Die sind auch kompatibel mit Asus Aura.
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lacn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> 32GiB sehe ich momentan als noch nicht notwendig an. PCGH hatte das im Januar-heft getestet, 16GiB reichen momentan voll und ganz aus.
> Man kann das natürlich gleich mit kaufen, dann hat mans. Aber RAM-Preise sind gerade auf einem extremen Hoch.
> 
> Schau nach Kits mit 2 Riegeln, 3000 oder 3200MHz. Dann kannst du einfach nach Optik und Preis schauen. Große Unterschiede gibt es nicht.
> Ich bin ein Fan von der G.Skill Trident-Serie, weil die echt gut aussehen und meistens sehr gut zu Übertakten sind. Aber das ist nur eine persönliche Präferenz.



Also 32GB möchte ich mir schon leisten, das ist so ein Tick von mir, auch wenn es noch keine Vorteile bringt. Also der Plan sind Kits mit 2 Riegeln, 32 GB und 3000/3200? Und dann kann man da nichts großes mehr falsch machen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Also --
> Ich hab ja schon ein paar LED RAM gesehen und überzeugt hat mich da keiner.
> Schick sind die Trident. Wäre so meine Empfehlung, wenns unbedingt welche Mit LED sein sollen. Die sind auch kompatibel mit Asus Aura.
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die sehen tatsächlich gut aus, aber gibts die irgendwie auch in 32,GB? Da kosten leider die 16GB schon Recht viel 

Bzgl. des Kühlers: Gibt es eine gute Empfehlung für eine Kompakt WaKü, die ich einbauen könnte. Und hält so ein Kühlsystem in der Regel 5 Jahre durch? Und gibt es (außer der Lautstärke) Vorteile bei der WaKü wie etwa geringere Temperaturen?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Gibt es schon, nur nicht lieferbar.
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL17-19-19-39 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst dir den Kraken X62 anschauen.
NZXT Kraken X62 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
6 Jahre Garantie. Die Lüfter sind durchschnitt aber besser als noch beim Vorgänger. Sie lassen sich aber mit der CAM Software auf einen fixen Wert stellen. Dazu LED Beleuchtung.
Halte ich aktuell für den besten Wasserkasten am Markt, natürlich recht teuer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmHvL8CXEAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Nein, zwischen verschiedenen RAM-Riegeln sind eigentlich keine nenenswerte Unterschiede. 

Die Triedent Z mit LEDs sind extrem teuer... Muss nicht sein, finde ich. 

Ich würde bei der WaKü auf eine Silent Loop gehen. Eine WaKü ist nicht unbedingt leiser als ein Luftkühler, denn es gibt mehr Komponetnen, die Krach machen können. Eigentlich hat eine WaKü nur einen Vorteil: Die Wärme an einer geeigneteren Stelle abgeben. Draus resultiert oft, dass man mehr Kühlfläche verwenden kann und dadurch Lüfter langsamer drehen können und dadurch weniger Lautstürke entsteht und/oder geringere Temperaturen.


----------



## lacn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es schon, nur nicht lieferbar.
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL17-19-19-39 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Du kannst dir den Kraken X62 anschauen.
> ...



Okay, die WaKü sieht ja gut aus. Ist die leicht zu montieren?



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nein, zwischen verschiedenen RAM-Riegeln sind eigentlich keine nenenswerte Unterschiede.
> 
> Die Triedent Z mit LEDs sind extrem teuer... Muss nicht sein, finde ich.
> 
> Ich würde bei der WaKü auf eine Silent Loop gehen. Eine WaKü ist nicht unbedingt leiser als ein Luftkühler, denn es gibt mehr Komponetnen, die Krach machen können. Eigentlich hat eine WaKü nur einen Vorteil: Die Wärme an einer geeigneteren Stelle abgeben. Draus resultiert oft, dass man mehr Kühlfläche verwenden kann und dadurch Lüfter langsamer drehen können und dadurch weniger Lautstürke entsteht und/oder geringere Temperaturen.



Okay, dann verzichte ich wohl auf den LED RAM. Habt ihr eine gute Empfehlung für rein schwarzen oder schwarz weißen RAM, den ich nehmen könnte?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> Okay, die WaKü sieht ja gut aus. Ist die leicht zu montieren?



Nicht anders als ein Luftkühler.
Du baust die Backplate ein, auf der die Wasserpumpe montiert wird.
Die Lüfter baust du auf den Radiator auf -- die sind nicht schon ab Werk montiert.
Dann den Radiator im Deckel montieren und die Schläuche so legen, dass sie nirgends gegen kommen.


----------



## Kassierer (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> Okay, die WaKü sieht ja gut aus. Ist die leicht zu montieren?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, dann verzichte ich wohl auf den LED RAM. Habt ihr eine gute Empfehlung für rein schwarzen oder schwarz weißen RAM, den ich nehmen könnte?



Ja ist sie. Habe sie dir sogar schon auf der ersten Seite als Empfehlung angeboten ;D


----------



## lacn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Kassierer schrieb:


> Ja ist sie. Habe sie dir sogar schon auf der ersten Seite als Empfehlung angeboten ;D



Achja, Sorry - das habe ich dann irgendwie übersehen.  

Dann wird es wohl die werden. Passt die auch in mein Gehäuse?

Jetzt bräuchte ich dann nur mehr eine RAM-Empfehlung und eine ungefähre Idee von der Wartezeit auf eine Custom 1080Ti.

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Geduld!


----------



## lacn (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

So, nach etwas Suche hätte ich mich jetzt für folgenden RAM entschieden:

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35

Der 3200er kostet mehr als 20 Euro mehr, würde sich das auszahlen?

Und es stimmt dass weniger Module besser sind, oder? D.h. ich nehme das jetzt in einer 2er-Konfig, um bei Bedarf leichter nachrüsten zu können?

Insgesamt sieht es für die fehlenden Teile also so aus:

CPU: i7-7700K
MB: ASUS ROG Strix Z270F Gaming
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35
Kühler: NZXT Kraken X62

Offen wäre jetzt noch die Grafikkarte und eventuell zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Normaler Weise kosten 3000er und 3200er RAM das gleiche. Wenn die plötzlich so weit auseinander liegen, solltest du noch mal ein paar Tage warten, dann pendelt sich der Preis wieder ein.


----------



## lacn (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Normaler Weise kosten 3000er und 3200er RAM das gleiche. Wenn die plötzlich so weit auseinander liegen, solltest du noch mal ein paar Tage warten, dann pendelt sich der Preis wieder ein.



Okay, also im Endeffekt doch besser auf den 3200er setzen, wenn der zum gleichen Preis zu haben ist? Also wäre das dann

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36?


----------



## Taonris (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> Achja, Sorry - das habe ich dann irgendwie übersehen.
> 
> Dann wird es wohl die werden. Passt die auch in mein Gehäuse?
> 
> ...



Die Asus Modelle sind angeblich Mitte März weltweit erhältlich, andere Termine kennen wir aktuell noch nicht. Ich würde auf die Modelle von Palit warten die sind in der Regel günstiger als andere Modelle und bieten einen guten Kühler.


----------



## lacn (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

So, auf der RAM-Suche habe ich mich jetzt mit der QVL von ASUS zu diesem RAM vorgearbeitet:

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14Q-32GVK)

Ich weiß, es sind vier statt zwei Riegel, das wäre für mich aber okay.

Kann man den so nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Nimm wie gesagt zwei Riegel und pfeife auf die RAM Liste von Asus.


----------



## lacn (7. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm wie gesagt zwei Riegel und pfeife auf die RAM Liste von Asus.



Gehen andere dann denn auch? Auf der ASUS Liste sind immer nur 4x8 für 32GB vermerkt.

Falls ja, wie wäre es mit diesem hier:

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK)


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Als die Liste erstellt wurde, hatte man keine 16GB Riegel getestet, daher tauchen keine auf.
Die laufen aber natürlich. Daher kannst du jeden RAM nehmen, egal ob er drin steht oder nicht.


----------



## eXquisite (7. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

16GB Riegel sind noch nicht so lange üblich, trotzdem hat man schon bei 4GB damals 2x2 genommen um später auf 8 Aufrüsten zu können. Jetzt gibt es 16GB Riegel also warum immer noch 4 8er kaufen, man nimmt sich nur die Aufrüstmöglicheit. Vorteile hat man keine, da die Mainstream Intel Plattform den RAM sowieso nur mit einem Dual Channel Interface Anspricht.

Ich hab ne H100i (seit ca. 2013)  und ne H60 von Corsair seit ca. 2011 (i5 2500k) in Betrieb und beide haben bisher keine Probleme gemacht und der Rechner stand mehrmals im Auto...


----------



## lacn (7. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Alles klar, dankesehr.

Wäre dann dieses Kit okay, auch von Leistung etc. her:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK)

Bei der WaKü werde ich dann wirklich den Kraken nehmen


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## lacn (7. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nehmen.



Perfekt, danke. Dann mache ich das


----------



## lacn (10. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ich wollte den Kraken X62 jetzt bestellen, allerdings ist er kaum bis gar nicht lagernd. Hat das einen Grund bzw. ist er zu erwarten, dass der bald wieder in stock ist? Oder soll ich auf eine andere Kühllösung ausweichen?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Der ist immer schnell vergriffen. Entweder warten oder den Silent Loop nehmen -- hat kein LED.
Oder eben doch einen anderen nehmen.


----------



## lacn (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Weißt du, wie lange da so eine Wartezeit ausfallen kann? Gäbe es andere ebenso gute Modelle mit LED?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Die Corsair haben auch LEDs, sind aber nicht so gut.
Du kannst ja mal bei Caseking anrufen und nachfragen, wann sie den Kraken wieder bekommen.


----------



## lacn (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Corsair haben auch LEDs, sind aber nicht so gut.
> Du kannst ja mal bei Caseking anrufen und nachfragen, wann sie den Kraken wieder bekommen.



Caseking hat ihn glaube ich sogar noch, allerdings etwas teurer. Vielleicht schlage ich ja da zu


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Tja, wenn er ein paar Euro mehr kostet, ist das jetzt nicht tragisch.
Blöd ist es, wenn er nicht mehr verfügbar ist und du einen anderen nimmst, aber dann unzufrieden bist und am Ende doch wechselst, was noch teurer ist.


----------



## lacn (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wenn er ein paar Euro mehr kostet, ist das jetzt nicht tragisch.
> Blöd ist es, wenn er nicht mehr verfügbar ist und du einen anderen nimmst, aber dann unzufrieden bist und am Ende doch wechselst, was noch teurer ist.



Alles klar. Ist eigentlich auf dem Kraken die Wärmeleitpaste schon drauf?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Soweit ich weiß ja. Musst sonst mal ein paar Reviews anschauen.


----------



## Vincnt (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Falls es dir nicht nur um die Optik geht, würde ich mir die AIO mal anschauen - werde ich mir für den 7700k kaufen:
Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Es geht ihm wohl auch um die LED Effekte und die bietet der Eisbär leider gar nicht.


----------



## lacn (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht ihm wohl auch um die LED Effekte und die bietet der Eisbär leider gar nicht.



Habe jetzt den Kraken bestellt, hat 10€ mehr gekostet als der günstigste Preis aber das ist okay.

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf irgendeine gute 1080Ti.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Das wird wohl noch bis Mai dauern.


----------



## eXquisite (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Setz dir doch ansonsten erstmal irgendeine Karte in den Rechner oder schau mal in der Bucht nach ner alten 6950 2GB / 660 oder so, die gibt es teils mit Versand für 40€... reicht erstmal - bei der TI würde ich auch auf Kühler warten, sonst ist nachher die Karte immer am lautesten im PC.


----------



## lacn (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird wohl noch bis Mai dauern.





eXquisite schrieb:


> Setz dir doch ansonsten erstmal irgendeine Karte in den Rechner oder schau mal in der Bucht nach ner alten 6950 2GB / 660 oder so, die gibt es teils mit Versand für 40€... reicht erstmal - bei der TI würde ich auch auf Kühler warten, sonst ist nachher die Karte immer am lautesten im PC.



Bis Mai?? Okay, das ist wirklich extrem lang. Ich bin halt eher jemand, der einen PC fertigbaut und dann nicht so bald mehr Teile tauschen möchte. D.h. bis Ende März warten zahlt sich so oder so nicht aus? Also wenn ich nicht bis Mai warten will, muss ich auch gleich die Founders nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Tja, oder du pfeifst auf die Ti und kaufst dir eine 1080.
die sind auch gut und reichen bis zur nächsten Generation locker aus.


----------



## lacn (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, oder du pfeifst auf die Ti und kaufst dir eine 1080.
> die sind auch gut und reichen bis zur nächsten Generation locker aus.



Da habe ich dann wieder die nächsten Fragen:

Wäre eine 1080 Custom für mein Setup tatsächlich besser/gleich gut wie eine 1080Ti Founders?

Und sind die Preissenkungen für die 1080er im Zuge der 1080Ti schon angekommen?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Also, das Referenz Design wird vermutlich noch einen Ticken schneller sein als eine 1080 Customer. Aber die Unterschiede sind nicht so groß und die Customer ist logischer Weise leiser.
Die Preissenkungen bei der 1080 könnten mit Vega in eine zweite Runde gehen.
Jetzt ist der Preis niedrig, weil die Händler ihre Lager leeren wollen, weil der Ansturm auf die Ti beginnen wird.


----------



## lacn (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, das Referenz Design wird vermutlich noch einen Ticken schneller sein als eine 1080 Customer. Aber die Unterschiede sind nicht so groß und die Customer ist logischer Weise leiser.
> Die Preissenkungen bei der 1080 könnten mit Vega in eine zweite Runde gehen.
> Jetzt ist der Preis niedrig, weil die Händler ihre Lager leeren wollen, weil der Ansturm auf die Ti beginnen wird.



Umgekehrt gefragt: Gibt es außer der Lautstärke Nachteile bei der Founders Zu? Oder zahlt es sich aus, auf Asus zu warten, die sollen ja angeblich schon Mitte März die Customs releasen


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Du kannst dir eine Referenz kaufen und dazu einen extra Kühler -- also z.B. den, den PCGH für die OC Tests genutzt hat -- oder einen vergleichbaren Luftküler Bausatz.
Die Dinger kosten so um 100€.
Also ungefähr auch der Aufpreis, den eine Customer Karte im Vergleich zu einer Referenz Ti kosten wird.
Schau mal bei Arctic rein. Da gibt es welche, die passend für die Ti sind.
ARCTIC | Graphics Card Cooler


----------



## lacn (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir eine Referenz kaufen und dazu einen extra Kühler -- also z.B. den, den PCGH für die OC Tests genutzt hat -- oder einen vergleichbaren Luftküler Bausatz.
> Die Dinger kosten so um 100€.
> Also ungefähr auch der Aufpreis, den eine Customer Karte im Vergleich zu einer Referenz Ti kosten wird.
> Schau mal bei Arctic rein. Da gibt es welche, die passend für die Ti sind.
> ARCTIC | Graphics Card Cooler



Aber damit geht dann die Garantie verloren, oder?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Du musst halt eine Karte kaufen, wo du wechseln kannst wie EVGA.


----------



## lacn (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst halt eine Karte kaufen, wo du wechseln kannst wie EVGA.



Also offen gesagt traue ich mich über einen Lüfterwechsel auf der Grafikkarte nicht wirklich drüber. Hat es z.B. Sinn, auf die Partnerkarten von ASUS zu warten, die ja jetzt bald releasen sollen? Wären die schon eine signifikante Verbesserung zur Founders Edition der 1080er?


----------



## eXquisite (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Für einen Lüfterkühlerwechsel spricht die bestehend bleibende Garantie einiger Firmen, der 3 Jährige Sohn von Linus Tech Tips kann auch Rechner zusammen bauen während Linus 3 Motherboards und eine CPU in einer Stunde killt 
Das geht wirklich klar und die Anleitungen sind da sehr vernünfitg... du musst dich nur genau informieren und dich am besten beim entsprechenden Hersteller registrieren, dann geht - wenn überhaupt was passiert... - der Austausch meist sehr schnell. 
Vorher die Karte einfach einbauen und testen damit du sicher bist, dass sie läuft - vielleicht ist sie dir ja auch so leise genug, du musst ja nicht direkt den Kühler bestellen aber wenn 1080ti dann...

Die Ref wird dich ärgern, hatte ich damals bei 280, 480 und 760... nie wieder!

Ansonsnten halt die 1080 kaufen - der Rechner ist ohnehin schon ziemlich schnell und notfalls gibts irgendwann die zweite 1080.


----------



## lacn (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Für einen Lüfterkühlerwechsel spricht die bestehend bleibende Garantie einiger Firmen, der 3 Jährige Sohn von Linus Tech Tips kann auch Rechner zusammen bauen während Linus 3 Motherboards und eine CPU in einer Stunde killt
> Das geht wirklich klar und die Anleitungen sind da sehr vernünfitg... du musst dich nur genau informieren und dich am besten beim entsprechenden Hersteller registrieren, dann geht - wenn überhaupt was passiert... - der Austausch meist sehr schnell.
> Vorher die Karte einfach einbauen und testen damit du sicher bist, dass sie läuft - vielleicht ist sie dir ja auch so leise genug, du musst ja nicht direkt den Kühler bestellen aber wenn 1080ti dann...
> 
> ...



Das klingt schonmal beruhigend. Nachdem ich nicht so viel von der ganzen Sache verstehe: Ist das einzige Problem der Founders Edition wirklich nur die Lautstärke? Oder kann da auch die Temperatur problematisch werden?


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Die Kühlleistung ist einfach nicht gut, und wenn man für eine solche Karte so viel hinlegt, dann darf man auch solide Kühlung erwarten. Die Custom-Modelle sind in der Regel auch noch werkseitig übertaktet, kostet je nach übertakungsgrad natürlich ein paar Euros mehr.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> Also offen gesagt traue ich mich über einen Lüfterwechsel auf der Grafikkarte nicht wirklich drüber. Hat es z.B. Sinn, auf die Partnerkarten von ASUS zu warten, die ja jetzt bald releasen sollen? Wären die schon eine signifikante Verbesserung zur Founders Edition der 1080er?



so schwer ist das nicht. Die Anleitungen sind schon ganz gut und beim Arctic Kühler musst du nicht mal mehr was Kleben.
Das wird alles verschraubt und gut. Später, wenn du die Karte verkaufst, kannst du so leicht den Original Kühler wieder aufbauen und niemand merkt was.
Der einzige Nachteil ist -- das Ding sie absolut beschissen aus. 
Und ist natürlich recht groß wegen des Backplate Kühlers. Wenn du da einen fetten Kühler auf der CPU hast, können die sich schon mal in die Quere kommen. Das musst du vorher ausmerzen, eher du beim Einbau merkst, dass das nicht passt.
Und natürlich hast du keine schicken LED Effekte mehr, die sind alle weg.



lacn schrieb:


> Das klingt schonmal beruhigend. Nachdem ich nicht so viel von der ganzen Sache verstehe: Ist das einzige Problem der Founders Edition wirklich nur die Lautstärke? Oder kann da auch die Temperatur problematisch werden?



Das Referenz Ding wird nun mal wärmer, kann daher nicht so hoch takten, ist daher langsamer und wird entsprechend laut.
Also da kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen.


----------



## lacn (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> so schwer ist das nicht. Die Anleitungen sind schon ganz gut und beim Arctic Kühler musst du nicht mal mehr was Kleben.
> Das wird alles verschraubt und gut. Später, wenn du die Karte verkaufst, kannst du so leicht den Original Kühler wieder aufbauen und niemand merkt was.
> Der einzige Nachteil ist -- das Ding sie absolut beschissen aus.
> Und ist natürlich recht groß wegen des Backplate Kühlers. Wenn du da einen fetten Kühler auf der CPU hast, können die sich schon mal in die Quere kommen. Das musst du vorher ausmerzen, eher du beim Einbau merkst, dass das nicht passt.
> Und natürlich hast du keine schicken LED Effekte mehr, die sind alle weg.



Nachdem es mir ja auch um die Optik geht, ist das mit dem Arctic-Kühler schon auch ein Problem, aber ich bin zumindest mal davon überzeugt, nicht die FE zu nehmen.

Wäre es etwa eine Alternative, den Release der ASUS Custom Cards (der ja unmittelbar bevorsteht) abzuwarten und dann eine von denen zu nehmen? Mag zwar sein, dass später noch bessere TIs kommen, aber die ASUS sollten mal besser sein als die FE, oder?

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, sprechen wir doch auch kurz über die generelle Belüftung: Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sitzen in meinem Enthoo Pro M Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass bereits 2 Lüfter drinnen, ein 140mm vorne und ein 140mm hinten. Im Deckel kommt dann wohl die Lüftung des Kraken hin (stimmt das?), d.h. es bleibt noch ein 140er Slot vorne übrig, oder? Soll ich hier die vorhandenen 2 Lüfter des Enthoo Pro austauschen oder sind die okay? Welchen Lüfter könnte ich als dritten nehmen?

Der Luftstrom müsste doch folgendermaßen verlaufen: Die zwei 140mm vorne ziehen Luft an, der 280er des Kraken bläst oben raus und der 140mm hinten führt nach hinten ab? Inwiefern ist es problematisch, wenn der PC hinten relativ knapp (10-20cm) vor einer Wand steht?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass zu Anfang die Asus Strix kommt.
Die kannst du natürlich nehmen.

Ich würde die Phanteks Lüfter komplett tauschen, weil die nichts taugen.
Im Deckel ist der Radiator samt Lüfter, da musst du nichts extra einbauen.


----------



## lacn (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass zu Anfang die Asus Strix kommt.
> Die kannst du natürlich nehmen.
> 
> Ich würde die Phanteks Lüfter komplett tauschen, weil die nichts taugen.
> Im Deckel ist der Radiator samt Lüfter, da musst du nichts extra einbauen.



Alles klar, d.h. ich brauche 3x140mm Lüfter. Hast du hier eine Empfehlung (mit oder ohne LED, passend zum Design)?

Mit Radiator meinst du den der WaKü, oder?

Stimmt außerdem meine "Luftstromidee"? Stellt der Abstand zur Wand ein Problem dar?

Vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Du kannst dir die Silent Wings 3 kaufen. Die sind sehr gut.
Leuchten aber nicht.
Oder eben LED Lüfter, wenn du sowas eher willst. Da gibt es welche von Enermax oder Corsair.

Der Radiator ist der vom Kraken.
Der Abstand zur Wand ist kein Problem.


----------



## lacn (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir die Silent Wings 3 kaufen. Die sind sehr gut.
> Leuchten aber nicht.
> Oder eben LED Lüfter, wenn du sowas eher willst. Da gibt es welche von Enermax oder Corsair.
> 
> ...



Perfekt, dann nehme ich 3x Silent Wings 140mm, das passt gut. 

Gibt es noch Empfehlungen für ein gutes DVD/BR Laufwerk?


----------



## 2fast4uall (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

ArrayWieso man sagt, dass Phanteks Lüfter nichts taugen, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Habe die bereits seit 2014 verbaut und bisher noch nie Ausfälle gehabt, geschweige denn schlechte Kühlleistung.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



2fast4uall schrieb:


> Wieso man sagt, dass Phanteks Lüfter nichts taugen, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Habe die bereits seit 2014 verbaut und bisher noch nie Ausfälle gehabt, geschweige denn schlechte Kühlleistung.



Du hast deine Retail gekauft, oder?
Die Phanteks Lüfter, die du Retail kaufen kannst, sind ganz i.O.
Die Phanteks Lüfter, die schon in den Phanteks Case ab Werk verbaut sind, kannst du in die Mülltonne werfen.
Warum ist das so?
Ich hätte da eine Theorie:
Phanteks verbaut die Lüfter, die in der Produktion als Ausschuss aussortiert werden, in die Case rein, um weniger Abfall zu produzieren.


----------



## lacn (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast deine Retail gekauft, oder?
> Die Phanteks Lüfter, die du Retail kaufen kannst, sind ganz i.O.
> Die Phanteks Lüfter, die schon in den Phanteks Case ab Werk verbaut sind, kannst du in die Mülltonne werfen.
> Warum ist das so?
> ...



Alles klar, also kommen noch 3 Silent Wings 140mm (irgendein bestimmtes Modell?) und das LG BH16NS55.

Noch einmal zurück zum leidigen Thema Grafikkarte: Hat eine 1080Ti auf meinem Setup (Dell U2515H und Dell U2414H) überhaupt nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber einer Custom 1080er?


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> Noch einmal zurück zum leidigen Thema Grafikkarte: Hat eine 1080Ti auf meinem Setup (Dell U2515H und Dell U2414H) überhaupt nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber einer Custom 1080er?



Sie hat mehr Leistung.


----------



## lacn (26. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie hat mehr Leistung.



Habe jetzt die drei Silent Wings 3, das Blu-ray Laufwerk und die Asus Strix 1080Ti OC bestellt - jetzt müsste alles da sein


----------



## lacn (3. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ich habe mir jetzt gerade noch einen Test zur 1080Ti Strix OC von Asus durchgelesen und dabei gesehen, dass hier 600-650W als NT empfohlen werden. Soll ich mein 550er be.quiet nun doch noch tauschen?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Welchen Test?
Den Test will ich mal lesen.


----------



## markus1612 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ein System mit 1080Ti verbraucht vielleicht 400W unter Last, dein P11 reicht locker.


----------



## lacn (3. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welchen Test?
> Den Test will ich mal lesen.





markus1612 schrieb:


> Ein System mit 1080Ti verbraucht vielleicht 400W unter Last, dein P11 reicht locker.



Der Test wäre dieser hier: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti  Review - Introduction

Habe aus Interesse auch parallel auf Reddit nachgefragt, dort wird mir fast durchgehend zu einem höheren Netzteil (650W+) geraten, ein 550er finden manche sogar fahrlässig.

Klar, OC habe ich keines vor, aber ein 7700K, die SSDs, evtl. mal 64GB RAM (jetzt schon 32) und die ASUS Strix 1080Ti OC dürften schon einiges ziehen, oder?

Sorry, dass ich hier so oft nachfrage, ich will nur sicher gehen.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Supergeil. 
Die verwenden einen i7 5960X mit 4,3GHz Takt. 
Der zieht alleine schon mal 260 Watt weg. 
Die Karte selbst kann nur maximal 285 Watt aufnehmen. Steht auch im Text.
Dein System wird vielleicht damit bei knapp über 400 Watt liegen. Mehr nicht.

Und vergiss Us Webseiten. Für die ist ein Netzteil unter 1000 Watt sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## lacn (3. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Supergeil.
> Die verwenden einen i7 5960X mit 4,3GHz Takt.
> Der zieht alleine schon mal 260 Watt weg.
> Die Karte selbst kann nur maximal 285 Watt aufnehmen. Steht auch im Text.
> ...



D.h. selbst wenn ich da mal 64GB RAM reinstecken sollte reicht das P11 550W für die ASUS OC Karte und meinen i7-7700K? Auch mit etwaigen zusätzlichen Festplatten oder SSDs sowie der Vollbestückung an Lüftern und der WaKü?


----------



## markus1612 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ja, das P11 kriegst du damit nicht klein.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



lacn schrieb:


> D.h. selbst wenn ich da mal 64GB RAM reinstecken sollte reicht das P11 550W für die ASUS OC Karte und meinen i7-7700K? Auch mit etwaigen zusätzlichen Festplatten oder SSDs sowie der Vollbestückung an Lüftern und der WaKü?



Das P11 lacht sich über deine Hardware scheckig und geht höchstens aus Langeweile kaputt. 
Denk daran, die Karte an beide Rails anzuschließen. Wie das geht, steht im Handbuch.


----------



## lacn (4. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ja, das P11 kriegst du damit nicht klein.





Threshold schrieb:


> Das P11 lacht sich über deine Hardware scheckig und geht höchstens aus Langeweile kaputt.
> Denk daran, die Karte an beide Rails anzuschließen. Wie das geht, steht im Handbuch.



Puh, darüber bin ich sehr erleichtert - ich hatte schon Sorge! Wie genau ist das mit den Rails zu verstehen bzw. was ist deren Funktion? Heißt das es muss je ein 8-Pol-Stecker aus einer Rail in den Anschluss der GraKa?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Lies das Handbuch. Da ist alles beschrieben.


----------



## ForceOne (4. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Was da los threshold, so kennt man dich ja gar nicht


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Was da los threshold, so kennt man dich ja gar nicht



Ich animiere nur dazu, die Handbücher zu lesen. 
Das spart hinterher peinliche Fragen.


----------



## ForceOne (5. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Das Lesen im Handbuch hat bei meinem Deckel-Problem beim Pure Base auch nicht so recht geholfen, aber irgendwie hat es am Ende geklappt, vielleicht
stand ich auch einfach auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## lacn (10. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Das Lesen im Handbuch hat bei meinem Deckel-Problem beim Pure Base auch nicht so recht geholfen, aber irgendwie hat es am Ende geklappt, vielleicht
> stand ich auch einfach auf dem Schlauch.



Deckel-Problem? Klingt kompliziert.


----------



## ForceOne (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Naja, die be Quiet Gehäuse haben einen Deckel welcher sich mit dem richtigen verschieben von Clips öffnen lässt, anscheinend habe ich mich dabei doof angestellt, Bzw. haben da viele Probleme mit, ist nicht ganz glücklich.


----------



## lacn (19. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal das Handbuch durchgelesen (hier: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/dppro11/dppro11_mn_de.pdf) aber da steht leider kein Wort von irgendwelchen Rails oder ähnlichem. Finde ich hier irgendwo eine gute Übersicht, wie ich da bei der Grafikkarte genau vorgehen soll?

Ich habe hier auch gelesen, dass das NT eine Lüftersteuerung unterstützt. Soll ich meine drei Silent Wings also direkt an das NT anschließen oder doch eher ans MB?


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Guck doch mal ab Seite 40. 

Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen.


----------



## lacn (24. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Guck doch mal ab Seite 40.
> 
> Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen.



Oh, danke vielmals  So weit hatte ich noch gar nicht geblättert.

Ich fürchte nur ich bin trotzdem irgendwie zu doof für das. Kannst du mir sagen, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe?

Es gibt die Rails 12V3 und 12V4. Die Tabelle unten betrifft mich bei Single-GPU und die Zahl in der linken Spalte gibt die Anzahl der Stromanschlüsse an, die bespielt werden wollen, d.h. ich muss bei '2' nachlesen. Dort steht dann in der rechten Spalte 1,3, d.h. ich verwende laut der Skizze rechts daneben die Anschlüsse PCIe1 auf 12V3 und PCIe3 auf 12V4 für meine 1080Ti?

Und aus der 12V1 speise ich Mainboard/HDD/SSD/Laufwerk und aus der 12V2 speise ich die CPU?


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Was wie gespeist wird, kannst du nicht beeinflussen.
Du hast zwei Rails für die Grafikkarten. Die sind in VGA Anschluss 1-4 aufgeteilt. 1 und 2 ist eine Rail und 3 und 4 ist die zweite Rail.
Die Grafikkarte kannst du nun an einer Rail anschließen -- also Port 1 oder 2 -- und dann schaust du, ob das System stabil läuft.
Wenn nicht, musst du die Grafikkarte an beide Rails anschließen. Das machst du mit den beiden Doppelstrang PCIe Kabeln, die dabei sind.


----------



## lacn (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was wie gespeist wird, kannst du nicht beeinflussen.
> Du hast zwei Rails für die Grafikkarten. Die sind in VGA Anschluss 1-4 aufgeteilt. 1 und 2 ist eine Rail und 3 und 4 ist die zweite Rail.
> Die Grafikkarte kannst du nun an einer Rail anschließen -- also Port 1 oder 2 -- und dann schaust du, ob das System stabil läuft.
> Wenn nicht, musst du die Grafikkarte an beide Rails anschließen. Das machst du mit den beiden Doppelstrang PCIe Kabeln, die dabei sind.



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, wobei es natürlich sein kann, dass ich hier nochmal nachfrage, wenn ich dann tatsächlich beim Zusammenbau bin.

Blöde Frage: Wieso schließe ich die GraKa nicht gleich an beide Rails an, wenn bei einer Rail die Gefahr der Instabilität besteht? Wenn ich das Handbuch richtig deute, will es ja auch von mir, dass ich die Karte an 1 und 3 anschließe, oder?


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Weil BeQuiet so ein geiler Laden ist und Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel einsetzt.   
Du hast also an einem Kabel 2x 6+2 PCIe Stecker dran.
Nutzt du beide Rails, liegen zwei Kabel tot im Rechner herum.
Daher probiere erst mal ein Doppelstrang Kabel aus, also eine Rail.
Wenns läuft, lass es so.


----------



## lacn (26. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil BeQuiet so ein geiler Laden ist und Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel einsetzt.
> Du hast also an einem Kabel 2x 6+2 PCIe Stecker dran.
> Nutzt du beide Rails, liegen zwei Kabel tot im Rechner herum.
> Daher probiere erst mal ein Doppelstrang Kabel aus, also eine Rail.
> Wenns läuft, lass es so.



Ah, jetzt wird das ganze klarer.
D.h. nochmal für mich zur Sicherheit: Die Rail 12V1 (Mainboard, HDD, Laufwerk, ...) und die Rail 12V2 (CPU) haben mit der GraKa nichts zu tun, die verwende ich für die Dinge wie angegeben.

Was du mir vorschlägst, ist, die GraKa an 12V3 im PCIe1 Slot zu betreiben und wenn das nicht klappt, ein zweites Kabel an den 12V4 im PCIe3 Slot zu verwenden und in der GraKa dann je einen Strang der beiden Doppelstränge an die GraKa zu stecken?

Blöde Frage again: Kann etwas passieren, wenn es nur am 12V3 instabil ist? Oder umgekehrt, wenn ich mir ein gutes Kabelmanagement ausdenke, kann ich dann direkt die 12V3/12V4-Lösung von Anfang an verwenden (vorausgesetzt, dass meine obige Zusammenfassung richtig ist)?

Sorry, dass ich hier so viel nachfrage, ist bloß das erste Mal, dass ich mich so intensiv damit beschäftige.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Genau. Rail 1 und 2 kannst du nicht beeinflussen.
Rail 3 und 4 sind für die PCIe Stecker da.

Du musst dir das Netzteil mal anschauen. Bei den Anschlüssen hast du PCIe 1-4 stehen.
PCIe 1-2 ist die dritte Rail des Netzteils. PCIe 3-4 ist die vierte Rail des Netzteils.

Du steckst jetzt das Doppelstrang Kabel an PCIe 1 ein. Damit speist du die Grafikkarte.
Wenn das System nicht stabil läuft und es eben an der Stromversorgung liegt, musst du noch das zweite Doppelstrang kabel nehmen und es an Port PCIe 3 anschließen.
Dann mit je einem PCIe Stecker von jedem Kabel die Grafikkarte versorgen, so hast du dann die Karte an beide Rails angeschlossen.
Aber, wie gesagt, normaler Weise sollte ein Rail reichen. Daher erst mal das eine Doppelstrang Kabel in PCIe 1 einstecken und damit dann die Grafikkarte versorgen. Das zweite Doppelstrang Kabel lässt du erst mal im Karton.

Ich hab die Anschlüsse mal auf dem Foto markiert.


----------



## lacn (27. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Rail 1 und 2 kannst du nicht beeinflussen.
> Rail 3 und 4 sind für die PCIe Stecker da.
> 
> Du musst dir das Netzteil mal anschauen. Bei den Anschlüssen hast du PCIe 1-4 stehen.
> ...



Wow, vielen lieben Dank für diese ausführliche Erklärung, das hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.

Zwei abschließende Fragen hätte ich allerdings noch:

Wie genau liest man denn diese Tabelle auf Seite 40 im Handbuch, dieses PCI-E Wiring Diagram? Bezeichnet die Zahl in der linken Spalte unter 'Single GPU' tatsächlich die Zahl der Stromanschlüsse und die Zahl rechts davon die Steckplätze auf den Rails?

Und wo genau wäre der Nachteil (außer eines zusätzlichen Kabels), wenn ich direkt an beide Rails gehe?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Das bedeutet nur, dass du eine Single GPU an einer Rail anschließen kannst, was ja auch kein Problem ist. Eine GTX 1060 braucht so wenig Strom, da reicht eine Rail natürlich locker aus.
Bei einer 1080 Ti mit offenem Power Limit ist das wieder anders. Da müsste man dann beide Rails benutzen.
Hier gilt eben ausprobieren.

Der Nachteil ist ja die beiden zusätzlichen Kabel im Rechner. Kabelmanagement sieht eben anders aus.


----------



## lacn (27. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nur, dass du eine Single GPU an einer Rail anschließen kannst, was ja auch kein Problem ist. Eine GTX 1060 braucht so wenig Strom, da reicht eine Rail natürlich locker aus.
> Bei einer 1080 Ti mit offenem Power Limit ist das wieder anders. Da müsste man dann beide Rails benutzen.
> Hier gilt eben ausprobieren.
> 
> Der Nachteil ist ja die beiden zusätzlichen Kabel im Rechner. Kabelmanagement sieht eben anders aus.



Danke vielmals für deine Antwort!

Und die aufsteigenden Zahlen in der linken Spalte unter 'Single GPU' stehen für die Anzahl der Stromanschlüsse der GraKa? Und die Zahlen in der rechten Spalte für die Stecker an den Rails?

Danke auf jeden Falls für deine Tipps, ich werde mir das dann mit Stabilität und Kabelmanagement ansehen aber dank deiner Erklärung und deinem Bild weiß ich nun, was zu tun ist?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Du kannst vier Grafikkarten anschließen, sofern sie eben nur einen PCIe STecker brauchen.
Bei starken Karten, die zwei Anschlüsse haben, kannst du eben eine pro Kabel und Rail anschließen.


----------



## lacn (27. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst vier Grafikkarten anschließen, sofern sie eben nur einen PCIe STecker brauchen.
> Bei starken Karten, die zwei Anschlüsse haben, kannst du eben eine pro Kabel und Rail anschließen.



Ach, okay, die Anleitung geht also davon aus, dass ich 4 GraKas mit Single GPU anschließen könnte. Gibt's überhaupt Mainboards oder Anwendungsbereiche, in denen man 4 Single-GPUs einsetzt?


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Klar gibt es das. Server Systeme mit Profi Karten.
Wieso denkst du hat das P11 2x 8 Pin Stecker für CPU?
Genau. Damit kannst du ein Dual Sockel Mainboard betreiben.


----------



## lacn (28. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar gibt es das. Server Systeme mit Profi Karten.
> Wieso denkst du hat das P11 2x 8 Pin Stecker für CPU?
> Genau. Damit kannst du ein Dual Sockel Mainboard betreiben.



Ah, klar, das macht natürlich Sinn.

Letzte Frage (bevor ich dann beim Zusammenbau sicher mehr Fragen habe  ): Woran merke ich, dass der Anschluss an eine Rail nicht ausreichen sollte? Kommt es zu Abstürzen oder ähnlichem?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Der Rechner schaltet sich unter Last ab.


----------



## lacn (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Rechner schaltet sich unter Last ab.



(Verspätet) Vielen lieben Dank für deine Hilfe, dann werde ich wirklich versuchen, die 1080Ti zuerst an einer Rail zu betreiben.

Nochmal zur Lüfterausrichtung: Die Lüfter vorne im Gehäuse saugen an, die Lüfter hinten blasen raus, oder? Was mich wundert ist die Ausrichtung der Lüfter der Kraken WaKü. Sollen die Lüfter Luft von oben ins Gehäuse einsaugen (würde für mich Sinn ergeben, um kühle Luft zu bekommen)? Dann würde aber die warme Luft von diesen Lüftern direkt auf die Grafikkarte blasen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Genau. Vorne wird ins Case rein geblasen, hinten raus geblasen.

Im Deckel hast du keine Staubfilter. Du würdest also eine Menge Staub ins Case drücken, wenn du von oben rein bläst.
Daher die Lüfter unter den Radiator anbringen und dann drücken sie die Luft vom Case durch die Lamellen nach oben aus dem Case. Nennt sich Push.


----------



## lacn (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Vorne wird ins Case rein geblasen, hinten raus geblasen.
> 
> Im Deckel hast du keine Staubfilter. Du würdest also eine Menge Staub ins Case drücken, wenn du von oben rein bläst.
> Daher die Lüfter unter den Radiator anbringen und dann drücken sie die Luft vom Case durch die Lamellen nach oben aus dem Case. Nennt sich Push.



Alles klar, das klingt in sich logisch. Dann habe ich aber genau die umgekehrte Frage: Wenn die WakÜ Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach außen zieht, wird dann nicht auch die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt? So wie ich das verstehe sind die Radiatoren der Wakü ja dazu da, das zirkulierende Wasser zu kühlen. Ziehen diese nun Luft aus dem Gehäuse, wo u.a. die GraKa schuftet, ist die Luft doch zu heiß um hier gute Kühlleistung zu bringen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ob du nun 30° warme Luft oder 25° warme Luft durch den Radiator bläst, hat keinen großen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung des Radiators.
Der lebt schlicht durch die Fläche und den Luftdurchsatz.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du um die 50-60° an der CPU hast, wenn du sie so einbaust wie gedacht.
Das ist deutlich entfernt von dem, was man als kritisch ansieht.


----------



## lacn (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Jetzt ist es soweit, ich baue gerade an meinem PC. Beim Einbau des NTs ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass auf der Rückseite aus dem Inneren des NTs ein Hartplastikstreifen durch eines dieser wabenförmigen Löcher mit der Spitze herausgestanden ist. Ich habe diese Spitze von außen leicht mit einem Kabelbinder berührt, sodass dieser Plastikstreifen nun wieder vollständig im NT ist. Ist das so in Ordnung oder hätte man da anders damit umgehen sollen?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ich denke nicht, dass das was ausmacht.


----------



## lacn (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das was ausmacht.



Danke dir


----------



## lacn (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC 2000€+ - Letzte Bauteile gesucht*

Ich stehe inzwischen schon vor dem nächsten Problem, und zwar wollte ich meine beiden Silent Wings 3 in die Front einbauen, jedoch müsste ich dann anscheinend diese Plastikstifte des Anti-Vibrations-Systems von innen aus dem Gehäuse nach außen führen. Kann das stimmen?

Zusätzlich wird irgendwie, egal wie ich die Lüfter von außen anbringe, das Kabel immer irgendwie gequetscht, da scheint es keinen guten Auslass zu geben...


----------

